# 2014 BMW i8 Prices, News and Reviews with photos and videos



## News Gate (Mar 26, 2012)

* 2014 BMW i8 Prices, News and Reviews *


Like Nissan, *BMW* has decided that electric vehicles are important for their future business, given the rapidly growing number of consumers with environmental awareness around the world. Most immediately, the i-coches will help the brand as a whole to deal with the escalation of global standards for fuel economy and CO2 emissions. And, of course, new tec-heavy electric contribute to the desired image of BMW as a company socially responsible "green" and an innovative technical automobile manufacturer.
* BMW PHOTOS*

BMW i8 Concept specifications:
Length/height/width: 4632mm/1280mm/1955mm.
Wheelbase: 2800mm.
Number of seats: 2 + 2.
Kerb weight: 1480kg.
Acceleration: 0-100km/h in 4.6 seconds.
Electric range: 35km.
Luggage capacity: Approximately 150 litres.
Fuel consumption (combined): 2.7 litres/100km.
Battery charge time: 105 minutes for 100 per cent charge.
Output: 260kW/550Nm overall: 164kW300Nm petrol engine + 96kW/250Nm electric motor.
​ * See more and Continue reading*

2014 BMW i8


----------

